# Goats and Pigs Sharing Space



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

We are planning on putting our pigs to pasture (5). We are planning on putting our goats to pasture (7 does). Can they pasture together on a 2 or 3 acre piece?

We would have to figure out a way for the goat water to be inaccessible to the pigs. I don't think that the goats could figure out how to use a nipple waterer, do you? 

Any ideas? Suggestions? Anyone do it?


----------



## Carrie C (Apr 7, 2005)

I wouldn't do it. What if a goat got into a fight with a hog? And I have no doubt that a goat could figure out how to use a nipple waterer.
I doubt that you could put goats and pigs together and have them live happily ever after. My experience with swine is that they are big, nasty creatures. Yes, I know they CAN be nice, but mine certainly were not. I would never put my sweet goats in with my delicious pig. Too much chance for illness and injury.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
~Carrie C.


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

pigs have been known to root and bite and start to eat at the female organs of the does and Calfs as well as bitting at the teats on their udders also if they happen to have any area that is bleeding the pigs with go for that with gusto.
On larger areas it may work but on a area of only2 or 3 acres I would not chance it 
as a matter of fact I would not try even on a larger area.

Just my 2 cents as I know people will tell you they do it all the time but I have seen what a Pig can do to another animal that is injured or young.
You might ask the same question on the pig board as they can give you a more insight on the aggressiveness of Pigs


----------



## macfie7 (Apr 14, 2006)

Pig is in a different pasture from the goats! One day the gate was opened and he got out, he literally ran down one of the kids. It was terrifying. I wouldn't pasture my pig with anything else. He is set to be butchered in the fall. Pasturing him has worked out quite well though.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My pigs are in my barn(in stalls) and stink to high heaven. My goats and calf are in the barn at night---they can go out to pasture at will....its less than ideal---all our milk is going to the calf because pig stink ruins milk flavor :shrug: 

My last time w/ pigs until I have electric fencing well away from my dairy goats. :shrug:


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Please do not do it. My good friends had their does out with the pigs. They got along okay if you consider that pigs have teeth that can rip flesh!. What was really horrifying for me was.. the pigs ate the kids as they were being born :Bawling: Don't do it...


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

From a milk point of view Ny state does not permit swine in with goats. There must be a reason.
Steff


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Because the smell will knock you over! :help: 

And also the biting thing---my castrated male pig bites my boots but my female is quite easy going


----------



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

Kshobbit said:


> Please do not do it. My good friends had their does out with the pigs. They got along okay if you consider that pigs have teeth that can rip flesh!. What was really horrifying for me was.. the pigs ate the kids as they were being born :Bawling: Don't do it...


Didn't know! :shrug: Glad I asked! Don't worry - no goaties and piggies hanging out together! :angel:


----------



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

mpillow said:


> Because the smell will knock you over! :help:


Just an FYI, but pastured pigs do not stink! :nono:


----------



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

steff bugielski said:


> From a milk point of view Ny state does not permit swine in with goats. There must be a reason.
> Steff


That is very interesting. I might research that. It would be good information just to carry in my head for future use!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm sure it would stink less if they were pastured but we are w/o electric in our one pasture so it makes more sense to let the goats have the pasture...we did give them an additional stall yesterday and the smell is less and Glory BE they are rooting up the manure pack----which was one of the reasons we got the big stinkers  

My pig supplier pastures his in summer and the smell is definately much less than the indoor farrowing stalls/winter housing

I hope they taste better than they smell....kinda like chickens? LOL


----------

